# Pearson 30? Good buys! Any others



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,
I'm looking for a sailboat. There are a lot of Pearson 30's out there for less then $7000. I even found
One with a Yanmar instead of atomic four. I also like Bristol, tartan, ericson, and Tayana. I know Tayana are more expensive but I still can dream. 
I live in S.C. I want to sail down to the Caribean and
Possibly south America. Sail a year around the Americas, upgrade and prepare and then if I feel comfortable and safe maybe cross over to wherever.
What I am asking is how do you feel about these boats. I know there not full keel. I thought I wanted an alburg 30 at one time. But....I think I would enjoy a smaller keeled boat more(faster, Manuverability) Pearson 30's have a head but no shower. Do most people shower in there boat or on deck? Do you think any of the other ones I mentioned would be a better boat. Less the TayanaI will never afford that boat. I looked at some ericson 32's Pearson 30's and Bristol 30's. Maybe I will get lucky and be able to get one of them in a larger model. I don't want to spend more then $8000 possible $10. Are there any other models I should be looking at. That are all around good sailboats that parts are readily available
Allied, bayfield, C&C?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

With your budget, condition is going to be far more important than the make/model. Are you handy? You should also plan on doing some upgrades and repairs at that price point. I'm not trying to discourage you at all, because you CAN find a boat to suit your needs within your budget. But you'll need to do your homework.

Check out this video for a group of friends that did what you're talking about with an Irwin 28 and a small budget:

Hold Fast


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes I am handy. I have been a carpenter all my life. Well off and on. Crown, cabinetry, baseboard, hardwood flooring etc...and a good electrician. But I have never in my life touched fiberglass. The only thing I know about fiberglass is what I've read in Don Caseys this old boat. I will attempt anything if I have a good book in front of me. I am sure there is going to be work to do. Chainplates, soft deck, mast base rot etc.. Hopefully none of them but when you buy an older boat at a deal you get what you pay for. I will be single handing most of the time. But family will stop by from time to time. Never more then myself, two adults and a child. And no longer then seven days with that many. But if I can talk the wife into staying in the boat for long periods I will.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

As you've found, there are many good deals out there, and they aren't all project boats. The "toy" market is in the toilet, and good boats are going cheap.

I bought a Pearson 30 last August that is definitely not a project boat, for $4100. The Atomic-4 engine ran perfectly after 2 years on the hard. All I've done is give it the regular, basic love that such engines require.

Tartan 30, Pearson 30, and Catalina 30 tall rig with fin keel are all wonderful boats. The Catalina 30 is nearly a foot wider than the Pearson 30 though, so make sure your slip can accomodate the beam.

Check the decks for soggy core, check the chainplates and their attachment points, look for water stains on the interior indicating leaks in those areas. Check through-hulls for leaks, seacocks for leaks and proper operation. Check the engine and transmission for proper operation.

Do all of this to help determine your offering price. 

Good luck!


----------



## zeta (Dec 29, 2010)

Agree, condition is all important. If boat needs new sails, bottom paint, rigging, engine work, thru hulls, etc. Your 10k will quickly double or maybe triple. I would not cross off any 27-30ft boat and buy the one that is most fit, regardless of age, size, or pedigree. Just my 2 pesos.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I agree with Bubblehead that Pearson 30, Tartan 30 and Catalina 30 tall rig are all worth considering. I would add the Cal 2-30 and 3-20. The Pearson,Tartan and Cal are better sailors and the Cat has the most interior space. All are coastal cruisers however and not the best choice for extensive cruising of the Caribbean and South America.


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

Would the interior of an Ericson 32 be roomier then a Pearson 30? Which boat is more heavy water capable all other things being the same. From what I've read and seen tartan 30 will out sail the 32 but a Pearson 30 it will not. But the interior isn't as nice(wood) in the Pearson. What's the Bristol 30 like compared to the E32 and the P30


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

The P30 is an excellent 'sailing' boat, much better sailing characteristics than a Cat30 or T30. However for long distance cruising and island hopping you may find the P30 hull a bit too 'floppy'. A P30 hull can be stiffened by the addition of internal 'stringers' that parallel the boats center line. 

Finding a 'good' P30 is getting harder and harder ... as these boats decks were balsa cored ... and Pearson boats are notorious for deck leaks. Also notorious are the rotted 'compression post' bilge mounted bases - easy 'fix' if youre handy' but a real PITA to fix if the main bulkhead has 'shifted' (and you cant get the head door closed anymore). 

Easy to add a 'shower' to a P30 ... the head already has a FG pan for the head sole ... just have to get the shower water overboard quickly and not let it get to the bilge; or, horrendous putrid bilge STINK.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

BTW, Whatever else that it boat in the video is, it is not a Pearson 30 which had more of a triangular transom.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeff_H said:


> BTW, Whatever else that it boat in the video is, it is not a Pearson 30 which had more of a triangular transom.


I think the video calls it a Pearson 30. I agree though, it doesn't look like any P30 I'm use to. Actually looks a lot like the mark I Irwin 28's. Have a look at the profile:


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

That is not a Pearson 30, it looks like an Irwin.


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have found a p30 in great shape for $4400 with excellent atomic four. And
A p30 with a running Yanmar that needs minor interior work for $4000? also ericson 32's for around $6000(atomic4) to $8500(32hp diesel) There's also a tartan 30 in Florida with running atomic4 for $5900. Some people don't like the atomic4's but they are only as dangerous as the person using them is careless. I would like and want a diesel but will own Ethier. I haven't looked at any of the ones listed above. Just going on what was said and I can see in the pictures. I also can feel the owner out over the phone ask questions see if i get the right answers. So who knows what to expect. I am not going
To pay for an inspection unless I spend around $10,000. I have bought both Don Caseys books "Inspecting the aging sailboat" and "This old boat" Read them both cover to cover and have been on boats all my life. Just not sailboats. That started two years ago. I am now ASA certified (basic keelboat) and I also belong to a sailing club. Our shake down race/sail is the end of this
Month. I can't wait. I will learn so much more with these guys and gals. Every racing club needs deck hands except the few elite ones. And those guys have there noses so far in the air who wants to anyway lol


----------



## newportermike (Nov 23, 2011)

I would vouch for the Pearson 30 all day long. I bought a 1972 last year, that had a yanmar diesel in it and that boat made me fall in love with her. Fast, maneuverable, nimble, fast in light air, confident in heavy air, easy to sail, nice room down below...I could go on and on. My boat partner put in on a dock on the windward side just before a Noreaster and now I don't have a boat anymore


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I would ad C&C 30 to the list. I just sold one in reasonable condition for under 8K. Very similar hull/rudder design to the Pearson 30, some say a little better built, probably stiffer in heavy air & a little slower in light air.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

champlain94 said:


> I have found a p30 in great shape for $4400 with excellent *atomic four*. <snip>


I'm not going to engage in the whole gasoline vs. diesel debate, but I will tell you that there is an _excellent_ Atomic-4 forum over on the Moyer Marine website that will help you keep it in excellent shape and answer all of your questions. There is also no shortage of parts for these engines, they even started re-casting brand-new engine blocks.

I operate and maintain my A-4 with complete confidence.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I'm not going to engage in the whole gasoline vs. diesel debate, but I will tell you that there is an _excellent_ Atomic-4 forum over on the Moyer Marine website that will help you keep it in excellent shape and answer all of your questions. There is also no shortage of parts for these engines, they even started re-casting brand-new engine blocks.
> 
> I operate and maintain my A-4 with complete confidence.


I have to agree and didn't want to open up that can of worms.

If you happen to get an A-4, start off with some of Moyer's upgrades and an investment in labor. You should end up with a very reliable motor that can take the short run times associated with day sailing and light cruising better than a diesel.


----------

